# Clipping Sprite



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

:whatgoat: 
I think I'm going to clip the longer, scruffy fur off young Sprite.
Any tips for me?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

If you wanted to trim the longer fur off her...no problem in doing that. I just wouldn't take to much off...but if you're just take a tad off to make her look "cleaner" then no problem there. :thumb:


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah, I dont want to make him naked LOL. I just want to clip off the long, scruffy fur he grew while he was wormy. I've got little "blade guards" that will keep me from trimming too close to the skin.
Do goats normally react badly to clipping? I've never done a goat.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Would you use mayo on a goat of his color?
Do you guys even use mayo on goats?


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Well I just tied Sprite up (to the fridge :ROFL: , he's so big!) And I ran a small pair of cordless clippers over him and he was pretty cool about it. I used it to trim around his anus and he seemed a little worried (might have heard me talking about that general area with the vet :help: ), but that is the only area where I plan to be shaving that close. 
I used to be SO anal about bodyclipping horses. They had to be ABSOLUTELY PERFECT or I would fret all day and night making sure there were no lines anywhere. Fortunately I only did a few horses a year LOL.
I'm going to take the boys out to the main barn where I've got good crossties and electricity and the hair can be free.
This should be interesting.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Well clipping Sprite went very well. He's down to soft velvet now.
I bathed him afterwards and he hated it, but somehow survived LOL.
He's definitely put on weight, but his skeletal processes are still very prominant.
Last night, as it got cooler in the house, Sprite seemed chilly, so I put a soft dog sweatshirt on him. He loves it and looks insanely cute LOL.


----------

